# fog buster



## killswitch505 (Dec 8, 2018)

So I finally got around to making the mist system for my mill. I’ve a couple questions what kind of psi are y’all running 10 psi seemed pretty good to me I was getting more of a splatter than a mist. I watched some of the fog buster videos and that’s what they looked like anything over 10-15 psi seemed pretty foggy. Also what are y’all running in your systems Koolmist 77 seems pretty popular. Let me know what you think.


----------



## killswitch505 (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Norseman C.B. (Dec 8, 2018)

Attachments won't open for me.....................


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Dec 8, 2018)

OOps ! we posted at the same time now they work, thanks,  I am looking to install that type on my machines............


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 8, 2018)

You want splatter, not fog.  Coolant fog can be dangerous for your health.  You also want the coolant where the part and cutter meet, not everywhere else, to the maximum extent possible.


----------



## TomS (Dec 8, 2018)

I run mine at 15 to 20 PSI depending on the amount of chips I'm trying to evacuate.  And I use Koolmist 77.


----------



## Boswell (Dec 8, 2018)

TomS said:


> I run mine at 15 to 20 PSI depending on the amount of chips I'm trying to evacuate. And I use Koolmist 77.



same


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 8, 2018)

I have the regulator set at 20psi. Then open the air valve enough for chip removal then open the coolant valve just till the temp drops in the air flow.  20 min. on the mill today I used less than 1/2 teaspoon coolant.


----------



## KMoffett (Dec 9, 2018)

I have (had) a Kool Mist. Hated the adjustments. Seemed like I was always tweaking it. It never started with the same flows. I got one of the cheap, "two-valves on the body" ones on eBay. Absolutely love it.  Bob is right, you want small beads of coolant, not a fine mist.  There a lot of these out there. This is the one I got:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mist-Coola...System-CNC-Engraving-Machine-USA/172808523009

They are easy to adjust the air and coolant independently. Especially while the CNC mill is cutting.  The "nozzle" flow adjustment on the Kool Mist is too close to the turning cutter to adjust in real time.

Only problem I had was the Loc-Line kept snapping off at the body if I bent it just a little too far.  I had the same problem with the Kool Mist one too. Found a Loc-Line clamp solution that has never failed to hold:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00065UCHA/ref=od_aui_detailpages00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Ken


----------



## amsoilman (Dec 9, 2018)

Are these systems used on manual mills as well?  I should think so.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 9, 2018)

KMoffett said:


> I have (had) a Kool Mist. Hated the adjustments. Seemed like I was always tweaking it. It never started with the same flows. I got one of the cheap, "two-valves on the body" ones on eBay. Absolutely love it. Bob is right, you want small beads of coolant, not a fine mist. There a lot of these out there. This is the one I got:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Mist-Coola...System-CNC-Engraving-Machine-USA/172808523009


That is the same type I use.  It works great, no issues.  I bought mine from Aliexpress for under $15, free shipping, takes weeks to arrive.  Many vendors sell the same product, just look at the prices, the fine print, and the vendor reviews.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...lgo_pvid=886f8767-f2bd-49ef-a9c3-39331aaa6ae5
I will probably buy two more sets at that price, one for the lathe, and one for the mill.  I have factory flood coolant on my lathe, but the only thing that has ever been in the reservoir tank is dust.  Flood coolant is too messy and eventually stinky in a home shop, IMO.  Mist coolant, no problems, works just fine.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 9, 2018)

amsoilman said:


> Are these systems used on manual mills as well?  I should think so.




Yes they are. I use mine on my G0704 and Craftsman 12x36


----------



## killswitch505 (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks for the reply’s guys looks like ima order some koolmist 77 tonight 



kd4gij said:


> I have the regulator set at 20psi. Then open the air valve enough for chip removal then open the coolant valve just till the temp drops in the air flow.  20 min. on the mill today I used less than 1/2 teaspoon coolant.


I’m going to have to make some adjustments I’m guessing Id be at 1/4 cup in that same 20 minute time frame


----------



## amsoilman (Dec 9, 2018)

What type of coolant do you use??


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 9, 2018)

On my surface grinder, I use a bit less than 1 liter(quart) of Kool-Mist 77 32:1 mix in 4 hours, with it running nearly full time.  That is because keeping the heat down with wet coolant is how flat surfaces are made flat, and coolant wet on the part also improves the surface finish.  On a lathe I would likely use much less, on a mill, less yet,


----------



## killswitch505 (Dec 9, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> On my surface grinder, I use a bit less than 1 liter(quart) of Kool-Mist 77 32:1 mix in 4 hours, with it running nearly full time.  That is because keeping the heat down with wet coolant is how flat surfaces are made flat, and coolant wet on the part also improves the surface finish.  On a lathe I would likely use much less, on a mill, less yet,


Hey bob how did you mount yours to your mill? Seems like I remember seeing a build thread you did but I can’t seem to find it.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 10, 2018)

killswitch505 said:


> Hey bob how did you mount yours to your mill? Seems like I remember seeing a build thread you did but I can’t seem to find it.


I currently only have mist coolant mounted on my surface grinder, and use cutting oil and Anchor Lube on my lathe and mill.  It is not worth moving the mister from one machine to another for a cost of $15 each for the complete setup.  As I posted above, I will likely purchase two more of the one I already have, they work well.  I personally would not buy any of the other styles of mister units from China, the one I got has the separate valves for liquid and air, and I know it works well in all respects.  Even the Locline copy tubing works fine, which it doesn't with many of the Chinese versions.


----------



## KMoffett (Dec 10, 2018)

killswitch,

This is how I mounted my import mister on my mill.  I took advantage of a rod mount on the head.  I have two lengths of rod to accommodate different tool/holder/quill distances. I'm trying to think of a new rod configuration to move the mister body out further, and allow more rotational positioning.  Otherwise it works great. I also have a 2-1/2" Loc-Line (orange nozzle) from a shop vac to pick up swarf and overspray.  I'm running at about 40 PSI.  That gives me a wide range of air jet with the needle valve when I'm not using coolant.  (The tennis ball is to protect my head from the the corner of the quill encoder guard.)

Ken


----------



## killswitch505 (Dec 11, 2018)

Ken?, thank you for the picture!!!! I was going to over kill the bracket I’m definitely just gonna copy yours. I’m going to play with it a when I get the rest of the parts Wednesday. How much coolant do you think your running per hour on average? 

Bob, I ordered a couple a year or so back when that post with the eBay link was going around. I think I’ve about 50-60 bucks in this set up I’m plan on making one for the lathe here soon. I gave a flood system on it now and it’s just a big ol mess. 

Thanks again for the comments 

Den


----------



## NortonDommi (Dec 11, 2018)

KMoffett said:


> I also have a 2-1/2" Loc-Line (orange nozzle) from a shop vac to pick up swarf and overspray


Having a vacuum pickup solves so many problems.
This is one of the better videos I have seen on a fogless cooler:


----------



## KMoffett (Dec 11, 2018)

Den,
I have no idea how much coolant I use per hour.  None of my runs are long enough to bother looking at the coolant level. But it's very little as I'm not trying to flood, just wet things.
Ken


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 11, 2018)

Can any of you guys that have one of the type of mister posted above tell me how often your compressor cycles at your specific settings and include how big the air tank is i would greatly appreciate it? 
I am thinking about modding some of these misters to make a seedling starter for my mom to start veggies inside to get a jump on the planting season hopefully getting bigger better harvest.  These misters are basically the same for a plant specific air applied mister but they cost close to $100 per feeder head which is beyond my reach but at the price these coolant misters go for they would work great so long as they aren't very air hungry.  I would be setting up a 12v solenoid thru a relay and repeat timer to control how often and how long they spray so they won't be running non stop but i would need them to run 2 minutes on 10 minutes off cycles back to back.   I may just go ahead and order one to try but for now money is tight and i need to be very frugal and hopefully someone could help answer if this would be feasible without having my compressor constantly running? Any Help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## NortonDommi (Dec 11, 2018)

Just a thought but there are very cheap Nylon mister heads that plug into Alkathene pipe available at garden shops and big shed stores designed to run off town water which is usually around 55 p.s.i. at gate.  Would a small liquid pump be a better choice?  Probably be a lot quieter.  Set the pressure to what you like, use a anti-hammer reservoir and solenoid control on/off timing.


----------



## KMoffett (Dec 12, 2018)

I came up with a better (for me) rod mount for my mister.  There's a short one and a long one.  A lot more versatile.

Ken


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 12, 2018)

NortonDommi said:


> Just a thought but there are very cheap Nylon mister heads that plug into Alkathene pipe available at garden shops and big shed stores designed to run off town water which is usually around 55 p.s.i. at gate.  Would a small liquid pump be a better choice?  Probably be a lot quieter.  Set the pressure to what you like, use a anti-hammer reservoir and solenoid control on/off timing.



Yeah thats an option but that wouldn't allow her to use her rain barrels unless i use a pump but it wont produce the "fog like mist" that im looking to get but Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## kd4gij (Dec 12, 2018)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> Can any of you guys that have one of the type of mister posted above tell me how often your compressor cycles at your specific settings and include how big the air tank is i would greatly appreciate it?
> I am thinking about modding some of these misters to make a seedling starter for my mom to start veggies inside to get a jump on the planting season hopefully getting bigger better harvest.  These misters are basically the same for a plant specific air applied mister but they cost close to $100 per feeder head which is beyond my reach but at the price these coolant misters go for they would work great so long as they aren't very air hungry.  I would be setting up a 12v solenoid thru a relay and repeat timer to control how often and how long they spray so they won't be running non stop but i would need them to run 2 minutes on 10 minutes off cycles back to back.   I may just go ahead and order one to try but for now money is tight and i need to be very frugal and hopefully someone could help answer if this would be feasible without having my compressor constantly running? Any Help would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.





I have a 60 gallon tank. I could shut the compressor off and run for hours.


----------



## killswitch505 (Dec 13, 2018)

Got her done today thanks for the pictures and ideas y’all I got things dialed in a bit better running 40 psi and I did a little test half an hour of run time and used 3/4s of a cup of water


----------



## Latinrascalrg1 (Dec 13, 2018)

kd4gij said:


> I have a 60 gallon tank. I could shut the compressor off and run for hours.


When you say run for hours would that be literally and consistently or is that running the most system intermittently?  
For the price once i save a few pennies I will pick one up to play around with,  Thanks for the info.


----------



## killswitch505 (Dec 13, 2018)

Latinrascalrg1 said:


> When you say run for hours would that be literally and consistently or is that running the most system intermittently?
> For the price once i save a few pennies I will pick one up to play around with,  Thanks for the info.


I’m guessing with a 60 gallons and depending on how many heads he is running I’m guessing it would run a long time I’ve a 100 gallon tank on my compressor (10HP) it takes a while to pressure up to 150psi I think mine cycled on once in the 30 minutes probably for just a minute or two I don’t think it should have turned on at all but I’ve a couple little leaks I’ve been needing to fix. it really depends on what your cut in and cut out pressures are I mean if you run at 40 psi you can cut in at 40 psi and cut out at 150. But it will just run longer to recharge. My compressor cuts in at 100 and out at 150. Remember you pay for the watt used my compressor is 10Hp it’s gonna take 10 times the watts a one horsepower compressor would use but a one horsepower compressor will run ten times longer......


----------



## killswitch505 (Dec 14, 2018)

Ran like a dream kept things super cool almost cold!!! 6 flutes .045 deep 22.2 long 68 minutes probably probably could have went a bit faster on the feed rate but it was cutting good and staying cool. Again thanks for the help y’all!!!!

Den


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 9, 2019)

I know this is an old thread but, Has anyone that has one of these misters , Put longer lok-line on it.


----------



## nnam (Aug 11, 2019)

I just ordered something like that and Kool mist #77.  I am a bit excited how it turns out.  I also wonder if the mist is safe to breath.


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 11, 2019)

nnam said:


> I just ordered something like that and Kool mist #77.  I am a bit excited how it turns out.  I also wonder if the mist is safe to breath.


I use that same setup and coolant on my surface grinder.  It works fine, just make sure you adjust it (or any 'mister') so it is more sputtering than misting.  Even then, and with a safe coolant like the Kool Mist, it is important to wear a dust mask at the bare minimum.  If I don't, I start getting a sore throat, goes away when I use protection.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 12, 2019)

Bob, do you know if it has a tube running through the loc-line to the nozzle?

Sent from my SM-S757BL using Tapatalk


----------



## mcostello (Aug 12, 2019)

Mine either runs flat out or not at all. I have a Noga that I'll take dimensions off of to make it work.


----------



## KMoffett (Aug 12, 2019)

I have one like in the photo. With two adjustment valves on the body I have great control,  I have a KoolMist one with one valve on the body and one on the nozzle. Hated it. I was always having to tweak it every time I started it.  I would like a little longer LocLine on mine too. Though I have a preaty good range with my current mount.  I also use a large LocLine attached to my Wet/Dry ShopVac to remove swarf and over-mist. Actually I always set the controls to "spit" rather than "mist".  Another addition is the little orange collar that clamps the LocLine to the valve body. It keeps the line from popping off if I try to put it into too tight a curve.

Ken


----------



## Bob Korves (Aug 12, 2019)

kd4gij said:


> Bob, do you know if it has a tube running through the loc-line to the nozzle?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S757BL using Tapatalk


I just went out and unscrewed the nozzle.  Yes, there is a small hose inside the loc-line.


----------



## kd4gij (Aug 14, 2019)

Thanks Bob

   That means to replace that hose to make it longer.


----------



## coherent (Aug 15, 2019)

FYI amazon stocks the import mist system for about $20 with prime delivery for those who want if faster and prefer to avoid ali express.





						Mist Coolant Lubrication Spray System for Metal Cutting Engraving Cooling Sprayer Machine for Air Pipe CNC Lathe Milling Drill: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific
					

Mist Coolant Lubrication Spray System for Metal Cutting Engraving Cooling Sprayer Machine for Air Pipe CNC Lathe Milling Drill: Amazon.com: Industrial & Scientific



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Boswell (Aug 15, 2019)

originally used a "Cool Mist" system. This is where the liquid is not under pressure and gets pulled into the mist head via a venturi system. I found it was very fidlely, took time to get it started if I used it infrequently and needed constant adjustment. I switched to a "Fog Buster" style where the liquid is under pressure and mixed with the air stream just before the output. Could not be happier with this one. Stays in adjustment. only takes a second to feed the liquid if it has been off for a day or longer.


----------

